# what are widest 17" wheels for mk4 golf



## Sting14 (Jun 27, 2004)

basically what the title says...
i have shine suspension, and no brake upgrades
just wondering what the widest wheels and tires will fit on it,
and if i need any extra stuff to run really wide wheels.
thanks guys


----------



## Sting14 (Jun 27, 2004)

anyone? i know this should be an easy question...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: what are widest 17" wheels for mk4 golf (Sting14)*

The widest wheel that we have ran without any further modifications on your vehicle is a 17x8. Here are some pics...
















...click HERE if you would like to see more pics of them on your vehicle.


----------



## Sting14 (Jun 27, 2004)

thank you!
can anyone else confirm that 8" is the widest without having to do other mods?


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: what are widest 17" wheels for mk4 golf (Sting14)*

If you're performance oriented, you can run 17x8.5 ET 30 with a 255/40-17 all around. I'm running 17x8 ET35 with 245/40-17 right now, with no issues. I will be stepping up to the 255s on the same rim. Wish I had the dough for some 8.5s.......
BBS makes some 17x8.5s for the MK4.....


----------

